# Which sense would you least like to lose?



## Marooned (Feb 20, 2004)

If ever you were to lose one of your senses, which would you find the most devastating to lose?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sight.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I wouldn't like losing my hearing, because I like to listen to music.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I voted Sight, but now that I think about it, I bet loss of Touch would be the worst. It would be dangerous. You could accidentally hurt yourself very seriously and not even notice. I know I freaked out the one time I had Novocaine at the dentist. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Vision would definitely be the worst. I'd probably give up completely if I suddenly became blind; that would just be horrid.

And yeah, touch would probably be the next on that list. On Maury (heh) I saw someone that was born with a disorder in which they can't feel any type of pain or feeling, and they were always getting injured, burned, cut, etc. You would need constant medical attention if you were unable to feel any type of feeling at all. Not to mention you wouldn't be able to feel any kind of... uh... pleasure. =P


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd say sight.

This:



njodis said:


> I'd probably give up completely if I suddenly became blind; that would just be horrid.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Sight, because trying to use the internet with a screen reader would be insanely frustrating (and there is no life beyond the internet).


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Sight. I can't stand the thought of needing someone to help me get to places. Hard enough as it is. Plus I need to watch anime.

But the thought of losing touch is scary too, I've seen medical shows on the issue and it honestly scared me.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I picked sight. It would be a shame to not be able to enjoy the beauty of this world. With the loss of sight I would need to relearn how to get around. For some things I would probably become dependent on other people.

Hearing - I don't have many people to talk to anyway. I could always use subtitles on movies, etc. I would be limited in who I could talk to, but I could learn sign language.
Taste - Would actually benefit me with dieting
Touch - I don't have anyone to touch. I would be happy losing the feelings of cold, pain, etc. Biggest downside is that I would need to be more careful not to hurt myself.
Smell - Has never been that important to me. There are some good smells, but there are also awful ones. On a daily basis, I notice the bad smells the most.

I not saying that it wouldn't be a shame to lose any of the senses


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

At my university, my course co-ordinator was blind. One of the students on my course was blind. We even had a blind Home Secretary - David Blunkett. I think loss of hearing would be worse for me than loss of sight, because I couldn't stand to lose verbal communication.



Kelly said:


> I bet loss of Touch would be the worst. It would be dangerous. You could accidentally hurt yourself very seriously and not even notice.


I think Kelly's right there. I didn't really consider losing my sense of touch because you never hear about it happening, but I think this is the most likely to be deadly. Don't people with leprosy lose sensation, and end up disfigured because of it? And wasn't there and Indian child who felt no pain, and died jumping off a house because he knew it wouldn't hurt, and wanted to show off?

*goes to look it up*

Edit: Here it is He did die in a fall, though I can't find any more information about it.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

It's a toss-up between sight and touch for me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sight


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sight for me.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I dont think I can answer this question. Its nothing I really want to speculate on anyway...but even more so, having been blessed with these senses its impossible for me to imagine what its like not to have any of them.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I fear blindness SO bad so definitely losing my sight would be worst


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't decide. I might say sight because I'm a very visual person and also too after seeing "Blindness" in theaters but really I can't decide, all would be horrible to lose.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Probably sight. Either that or hearing... or maybe touch.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sight, hearing came in a close 2nd.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

If I lost my sense of touch, my life would be over. 
Anyway, I'm certain I would accidentally maim myself with something until gangrene set it.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I remember that show Testees on FX did an episode where they lost their sense of pain, which I guess would be the same as touch. They did a lot of examples of what can happen, hehe. It's a pretty funny show if anyone ever looks it up.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

shyvr6 said:


> I remember that show Testees on FX did an episode where they lost their sense of pain, which I guess would be the same as touch. They did a lot of examples of what can happen, hehe. It's a pretty funny show if anyone ever looks it up.


Testees is one of the funniest shows ever!


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Sight..I shudder even thinking about it. The loss of hearing would be pretty traumatic as well since I love music so much.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm already very short sighted, but dear god I hope not to lose my hearing !

I've had nightmares about waking up blind and deaf. .. that would be like total darkness !


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

hearing


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think the worst would be the sense of touch but generally speaking I think this type of question is considered a top 3 rather than 5 by most people. That is to say that smell, hearing, & sight are what I think most contemplate. 

Personally I think if it's a matter of the top 3 then I would be worst off without hearing. I think it's very integral to navigation/directional sense & would be a worse loss than sight. Plus I am a musician so I really value what I hear


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I chose touch. I don't really know why... 

I think above all, I'd still want to feel someone. I'd still like to pet my cats, etc.

Losing any sense would be horrible


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Sight of course. It's by far the most important sense. Imagine not being able to see this 'beautiful' world. 

Losing ones sense of touch could be dangerous too. Imagine if you can't feel when something is hurting you - it's a rare disease where people can't feel pain (e.g. they can burn themselves on the oven without realizing it or break a leg and not even know it)


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I voted for sight, but only because 'Fashion' wasn't one of the options.


----------

